# from Belfast to Dublin by train or bus



## miguel (26 Sep 2010)

I want to travel fro belfast to dublin and woulk like to know how long take the journey?

do I need to have my passport or id card, there is any immigration control on the border ?


thyanks

would like to know should have to have my id and how long take the journey?


----------



## markpb (27 Sep 2010)

If you have a western European accent, you'll be fine. Anyone else needs to carry ID


----------



## RonanC (27 Sep 2010)

I took the train from Belfast Central train station to Connolly in Dublin yesterday and it took 2 hours 20mins. Nice comfortable trip.


----------



## oldnick (27 Sep 2010)

The people who ask such a question are usually those who need, but do not have, a visa to enter UK. 

I've been asked this question many times over the years in my travel agency.
When I tell them that they don't have to show ID entering or travelling round N.Ireland they are delighted. 
Some of them then enquired about, or requested, onward tickets to Britain, almost always foot passenger fares on the ferry.

Their faces dropped when I added that one is usually asked for photo ID getting to the rest of the UK -Britain- by plane or boat. And for some reason they decided to postpone purchase.
(Indian friends who live in Lurgan, all with UK passports frequently make trips from N.I. to Britain by boat and flight and are always asked; I'm not sure if it's the same for freckled faced blonds)


----------



## miguel (27 Sep 2010)

*belfast to dublin*

hi sir
you just said it was 2h20 min. 
would like to know if there was any immigration control.
i got my uk id card but my passport is in DVLA WAITING FOR THAT BUT I URGENTLY NEED TO C MY BROTHER IN DUBLIN.
DONT KNOW IF MY ID CARD WHICH IS EXPIRE WILL CAUSE A PROBLEME IN CASE OF IMMIGRATION CONTROL.

THANKS


----------



## RonanC (27 Sep 2010)

There is no border or immigration control entering Dublin from Belfast on the train. You could be stopped and asked to produce ID though if Immigration decided to stop passengers or ask onboard the train - not sure how frequent this is though.


----------



## TheShark (28 Sep 2010)

Sometimes Garda Immigration board the train at Dundalk and travel onboard to Dublin making spot-checks on some passengers. They also "observe" passengers getting off the Belfast train at Dublin Connolly.
By road there are random spot-checks on busses travelling south across the border , usually north of Dundalk , however I have seen them board busses as far south as Swords.


----------



## Thirsty (28 Sep 2010)

I don't understand why the Drivers and Vehicles Licensing Authority would have your passport?


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Sep 2010)

They often do this in the UK for non-UK citizens, my mate who lives in Scotland had to send his passport to DVLA to get a drivers license.


----------



## redchariot (7 Oct 2010)

A friend of mine was on the train from Belfast to Dublin a few months back and he said Irish Immigration got on the train at Dundalk and started looking for ID from everybody; he saw two people being removed from the train


----------



## Aj Cuestala (18 Aug 2017)

Hi,

I want to travel to travel to belfast from Dublin and im a Filipino resident with a gnib id valid till next year Aug.i have stamp 4 but i dont have a visa since i was just invited by a friend a few days ago. Will i have a problem at the border in Belfast and back to Dublin?Thanx


----------



## Nordkapp (18 Aug 2017)

There is border check. You buy a train ticket and that ticket goes into a machine that opens the gate and you board the train. it is the reverse at the end of the journey and there are no border checks


----------



## newirishman (18 Aug 2017)

Aj Cuestala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to travel to travel to belfast from Dublin and im a Filipino resident with a gnib id valid till next year Aug.i have stamp 4 but i dont have a visa since i was just invited by a friend a few days ago. Will i have a problem at the border in Belfast and back to Dublin?Thanx



As a Filipino citizen, you need a visa to travel to the UK - which includes Northern Ireland. 
Here is some information on that visa: https://www.gov.uk/standard-visitor-visa
The site has links to application process, as well as indication on costs etc.

If you are travelling to Northern Ireland on a Filipino passport without a valid visa, you are entering the country illegally.

Anyone advising you that this is not a problem clearly doesn't know what s/he is talking about.


----------



## Leo (18 Aug 2017)

Aj Cuestala said:


> I want to travel to travel to belfast from Dublin and im a Filipino resident with a gnib id valid till next year Aug.i have stamp 4 but i dont have a visa since i was just invited by a friend a few days ago. Will i have a problem at the border in Belfast and back to Dublin?Thanx



As mentioned earlier in the thread, there are occasional checks on trains and buses. If you are caught, a record will go on your file in both jurisdictions and you would face problems when your GNIB renewal.


----------

